# A few questions about gourami breeding



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I've been reading about breeding gouramis and I'm thinking of breeding the ones that i have however, i have some questions first!


If breeding is successful, what do I do with all the fish? I mean, I'd be using a 20 gallon for the breeding but what about when they get older? I'm almost positive I can sell a lot of them in pairs but what about the ones I don't sell, are you suppose to have like separate tanks or what? 

I know I sound like I'm in way over my head and I apologize for my ignorance. I am curious and would just like to know how you would go about breeding them. 

I know to lower the water to 6-8 inches and raise the temperature up to mimic the dry season. I know about the bubblenest and how they prefer almost no current at all. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

a 20 gallon should be sufficient as a grow out tank.. of corse i'd only leave them in there till there about an inch.. maybe an inch and a half.. just dont let them get too big, so they dont overcrowd.. i would also keep an extra power filter up and running (possably double up on a diffrent tank) so that when they get large enough not to get sucked in.. you can attach it to your tank.. it proviodes much better filtration than a spounge


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You'll need more containers, not necessarily tanks, but containers. The fry get cannibalistic as they grow and you'll lose a lot of them that way if you don't separate them a bit onto smaller groups.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

so ya wanna breed a gourami.... ya know why they call them gouramis?.. kinda goes with gourmet.... i have seen them pickled and fried...
ok... enough of that.... 

here in the U.S. they sell for about $2 each at wholesale..so; i would think that you should be able to get close to that from any of your local fish stores...i am sure the guy in the store will probably tell you that they get them for 25 cents each or something like that.. i sell fish to local stores...they always tell you that they will give you store credit.. i just ask them if they give all of their tank, food and fish suppliers store credit too.. i only deal in cash money.. 

the best of luck to you..you will love watching the babies grow.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------

